# KenpoTalk



## KenpoDave (May 9, 2005)

What's up with KenpoTalk?  I rarely am able to get it to load and typically get a "Website Not Responding" page.

It's a great site, and I hope to see it thrive.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2005)

No idea. I haven't noticed any problems and I'm on it 5-6 times a day. I've got 3 other forums on the same server, no problems that I've seen.

  Can you give me some times/dates and I'll check the logs.

  Anyone else having access issues?


----------



## Bester (May 9, 2005)

Ok.....for some reason I saw my name listed as a reply here....????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2005)

Dave - I checked the servers traffic record for the last 6 hours and it's been steady.  Doesn't mean theres not a problem, just means some traffics getting through. If you could, PM me your ISP and connection info (Cable, DSL, Dialup, etc) and I'll do some snooping to see if theres been any issues between you and the datacenter.

AB - No clue.  I'll check the DB for errors.


----------



## Seabrook (May 10, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> No idea. I haven't noticed any problems and I'm on it 5-6 times a day. I've got 3 other forums on the same server, no problems that I've seen.
> 
> Can you give me some times/dates and I'll check the logs.
> 
> Anyone else having access issues?


I go on the site periodically and haven't encountered any problems. 


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## rmcpeek (May 10, 2005)

I go on there and have had no problems.


----------



## lonekimono10 (May 10, 2005)

it's fine here in New Jersey


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 18, 2005)

Great site, I can't wait till it takes off like this one did!


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 18, 2005)

I just went over there & didn't have any problems.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 18, 2005)

I'll type up reply's, threads, etc., hit send, only to be routed to a page telling me the thread I'm posting to does not exist; contact the webmaster.

D.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 18, 2005)

I signed up for a password and login but the e-mail verification never got mailed to me.  I tried signing up again and it said that email address was already being used (duh).  So I tried a password recovery and the email never came.  Can I get some assistance with a loging and password please use the same email address as this account.

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## KenpoTess (May 19, 2005)

Rick,

Send me a PM and I'll see what can be done


----------



## Rick Wade (May 19, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Rick,
> 
> Send me a PM and I'll see what can be done




Thanks Tess, However; Kaith already hooked me up he PMed me with a new password and I am off and running.  That guy must live eat and sleep the talk forums he is the man.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## KenpoTess (May 19, 2005)

Good Enough Rick 

Yes, He's supposed to be on vacation.. 

Guess we know where he goes when he's not on MT~!

~Tess


----------



## KenpoDave (May 19, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Good Enough Rick
> 
> Yes, He's supposed to be on vacation..
> 
> ...



LOL, when's the last time anybody here took a vacation and didn't manage to work martial arts in somehow?

BTW, I have had no trouble at KT since this post!  I think it is an AOL issue!


----------



## Seabrook (May 20, 2005)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> LOL, when's the last time anybody here took a vacation and didn't manage to work martial arts in somehow?


Hee, hee...your killing me Dave...that's so true. 


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## KenpoTess (May 20, 2005)

Too funny~!

Seig and I are going to Sydney with Mr. Conatser next month.. our first vacation in Years~! 
Guess what we're going to be doing


----------



## arnisador (May 20, 2005)

Going to the Opera House, of course!

Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## Seabrook (May 20, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Too funny~!
> 
> Seig and I are going to Sydney with Mr. Conatser next month.. our first vacation in Years~!
> Guess what we're going to be doing


LOL....it's Kenpo time baby!

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## KenpoTess (May 20, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Going to the Opera House, of course!
> 
> Sounds like a fun trip!




Opera House .. do they have mats? 

It's going to be a trip of a lifetime for sure~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 20, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> LOL....it's Kenpo time baby!
> 
> Jamie Seabrook
> www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com




oh yeah Jamie.. All Kenpo~!!


----------



## sumdumguy (Apr 9, 2022)

Well it's down now!!! sad to say... kind of.. okay yeah sad. There is a lot of great articles and stuff for research and informational use.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 9, 2022)

sumdumguy said:


> Well it's down now!!! sad to say... kind of.. okay yeah sad. There is a lot of great articles and stuff for research and informational use.


I don't recall if it got sold to FF with MT or separately; I'd have to follow up with Bob and see.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 9, 2022)

It’s been mostly dead for years now, honestly I’m surprised it didn’t close long ago.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 12, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> It’s been mostly dead for years now, honestly I’m surprised it didn’t close long ago.


Sad but true.

Other than the monthly "techinques of the month" being posted, not much discussion.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Apr 13, 2022)

KenpoDave said:


> What's up with KenpoTalk?  I rarely am able to get it to load and typically get a "Website Not Responding" page.
> 
> It's a great site, and I hope to see it thrive.


----------

